# POD HD(500 or pro) vs POD X3(live or pro)



## timbucktu123 (Dec 24, 2012)

im looking to buy a pod of some type (more specifically the types in the thread title) but im not sure which one would be the best.

Im looking for primarily a good metal tone and a good ambient clean tones for studio and live use.(but versatility is always good)

Which model would be the best for me to get? 

also does the fbv shortboard(the 4 button one) work with the hd pro?


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Dec 24, 2012)

Get the HD Pro. It sounds amazing! Yes, it works with FBV Express but I prefer FBV Shortboard mkII


----------



## timbucktu123 (Dec 24, 2012)

how would you compare the pod hd to somthing like the eleven rack?


----------



## Chuck (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm getting a Pod HD Pro soon and from what I've heard, the eleven rack is good, but doesn't really have any good Hi-Gain models and in a recording scenario only works will Pro Tools


----------



## wakjob (Dec 24, 2012)

I just pulled out my POD x3 from the pedal bin and dusted it off to give it a whirl again.

After a couple of hours I've come to the same conclusions:

I'd only use a couple of amps sims, Big Bottom being the most used... lame, I know.
The cabs sims are workable but not the greatest at all.
It took me some time to remember how to tweak parameters. Not the most intuitive unit to work with.
Within a hour the digital fizz started to get on my nerves. 
I like the tight snappy pick attack that I've only found in gear like this.

But with all that said, I've found that modelers with FRFR are the best way to control the unruly low strings on 7 & 8 string guitars under high gain. I like it better than pretty much all tube amps I've tried, regardless of how much outboard processing gear I used in conjunction with it.

Makes me seriously consider a HD and Alto rig just for my 7-string itch.


----------



## Chuck (Dec 24, 2012)

wakjob said:


> I just pulled out my POD x3 from the pedal bin and dusted it off to give it a whirl again.
> 
> After a couple of hours I've come to the same conclusions:
> 
> ...



 Exactly what I'm going to do 

And I'm glad to hear that Effects Processors(Pod HD Pro, AxeFx, Kemper etc) are the way to go for ERG's


----------



## Handbanana (Dec 24, 2012)

I got sick of the fizzy goodness of my X3 and just use a combo of Revalver and Lepou plugins until I can save for an FX or something.


----------



## Insinfier (Dec 24, 2012)

Get the Pod HD Pro/500. One of the arguments I've heard against it is that it doesn't have as many amps as the X3. But then I've seen others turn around and say that the HD sounds better than the X3, despite less amps. I don't know from experience. Never touched the X3, but for me the logical purchase would be the HD just because it is newer and is still supported. They have been releasing new features with ever major update, even amp models.

I may get the Shortboard MKII for my HD Pro in the future. I had the HD500, but it was a pain on my back. Having to bend down to adjust patches. You can always plug it into your computer, but the USB cable that came with mine was too short. I had to put that monster on my desk. (the HD500 is quite large) I prefer to tweak the settings directly on the device anyways. I don't want to be tethered to the PC all the time, like Pod Farm. Went with the HD Pro just for it's desktop/rack form factor.

Pick the Pod HD that would be convenient for you.


----------



## leechmasterargentina (Dec 24, 2012)

The HD Pro is nice but still doesn't have a lot more than HD500. I have HD500, and I know it's a pain to bend down, but once you get used to using HD500 Edit, that doesn't happen. I prefer the computer because sometimes I can be more precise (load the numbers with the keyboard instead of using the graphic knobs).

Besides, if you're planning to use the HD Pro live, you have to add a controller and long MIDI or controller cables to the rig...and believe me, when you play live you wanna take the least things you can, unless you have money to pay a couple of dudes who take care of your stuff.

I almost bought an X3 like 3 years ago, but I don't regret having waited. I know the X3 has a lot of amps, but for what I've read HD has more quality, so I rather less amps and more quality. And it's not like they are just a few. If you can't do anything good with 20 of the best amps in history...that should mean something else heheh.


----------



## timbucktu123 (Dec 24, 2012)

i decided im going to go with the hd pro. i already have a controller to use so it makes the most sense. plus im not the hugest fan of the idea of having all my tone generated by something on the floor. If its a rack or something its less likely to be damaged.

plus i found a good deal on one


----------



## -Berserker_ (Dec 24, 2012)

I just got the HD500 and i have to say it's the most important purchase i made so far, If you want to do Ambient i think the fact it's got an expression pedal built in will be very useful, the looper isn't all that but then again i haven't really spent a lot of time figuring out how it works. The sound patches are good, and i think if you're looking to download patches some of the HD PRO ones can work with the HD 500 unit, i downloaded Ola Englunds "ola handjob patch" to play with and it worked fine despite him using the HD PRO unit. he's got quite a nice tone so check him out on youtube and facebook!

All in all even if you go for the HD500 you will not be disappointed, just spend some time learning how to use it because it can be a bit daunting at first. Also Line6 has a healthy online community ready to offer support and advice which is also a bonus.


----------



## Chuck (Dec 24, 2012)

timbucktu123 said:


> plus i found a good deal on one



Can share where you got this good deal? Please and thank you


----------



## timbucktu123 (Dec 24, 2012)

Misery Theory said:


> Can share where you got this good deal? Please and thank you



it was an item on ebay im sorry i would give you the link but i just bought it . but it ended up only being 50 bucks more the the hd500 so i went for it


----------



## Chuck (Dec 24, 2012)

timbucktu123 said:


> it was an item on ebay im sorry i would give you the link but i just bought it . but it ended up only being 50 bucks more the the hd500 so i went for it



Haha ahh damn, nice grab man! congratz


----------



## FireInside (Dec 24, 2012)

Disclaimer: I haven't researched the HD in a while so take this with a grain of salt, things may have changed (hope they have).

The things make me keep considering the X3 Pro are the bass models and the fact that the HD doesn't have a 5150 model. They HD only has 1 bass model I am aware of. I use the 5150 all the time with my Vetta and Pod Farm. Hope they add it to the HD someday.


----------



## The Reverend (Dec 24, 2012)

The X3 uses the old modeling tech Line 6 developed. Side by side with an HD anything, it comes off as noticeably poorer in quality. I've played an X3 quite a bit in live settings, as well as owning an XT Live for two years, and last Friday I just bought the HD500. It has the Dual Amp feature that the X3 had, in addition to much better effects. 

I'd say go with the HD series. It has less high-gain models, but with the ability to truly shape and create tones, you should be able to overcome that. Slap an OD or tube drive pedal on one amp, and a high-gain beast on the other, and you'll be happy. I guarantee it.


----------



## Rick (Dec 24, 2012)

The Reverend said:


> I guarantee it.


----------



## The Reverend (Dec 24, 2012)

Rick said:


>



Yeah buddy. Just wait until you hear my Soldano Crunch w/ Tube Drive patch. Thick, saturated, and oh-so-tubey. IT'S LEGIT.


----------



## wakjob (Dec 25, 2012)

Couple of desktop HD's with short boards for around $400 on ebay right now. Not a bad way to go either.


----------



## rekab (Dec 25, 2012)

The Reverend said:


> Yeah buddy. Just wait until you hear my Soldano Crunch w/ Tube Drive patch. Thick, saturated, and oh-so-tubey. IT'S LEGIT.



Feel free to share that patch...


----------



## The Reverend (Dec 28, 2012)

rekab said:


> Feel free to share that patch...



If I knew how, I would.


----------



## kamello (Dec 28, 2012)

The Reverend said:


> If I knew how, I would.



write down the settings? it sounds really promising , and I just use the SLO for cleans, so it would be nice to try something else


----------

